# spread of the outbreak



## hx1997

在英文媒体对武汉肺炎疫情的报导中，常常可见 spread of the outbreak 这个短语。请问它对应的中文是什么？“疾病暴发的传播”？“暴发”可以“传播”吗？


----------



## Jack12345

Would you like to share us with the context?

I always see the phrase like
"the spread of the new corona virus".
"the novel coronavirus pneumonia outbreak"
"the epicenter of the virus outbreak"
And so on.

Maybe, your phrase is like "the spread of (virus etc.) outbreak". There is just an abbreviation here.


----------



## Skatinginbc

擴散 (VP)疾病的 "突發流行" (i.e.，爆發) ==> 疾病突發流行的擴散(NP)


hx1997 said:


> spread of the outbreak


突發流行的擴散


----------



## hx1997

Skatinginbc said:


> 突發流行的擴散


 谢谢，这样通顺多了。



Jack12345 said:


> Would you like to share us with the context?


比如《每日邮报》的这篇报导，里面引用 Nathalie MacDermott 的原话，出现了这个短语。



> 'It is known that several other coronaviruses and respiratory viruses from other virus families can be spread during the incubation period, the period during which a person is infected but has not yet developed symptoms.
> 
> 'This was taken account of in some of the modelling exercises undertaken by colleagues recently, and was likely given the degree of *spread of the outbreak *within China.



不过其他有这个短语的报导好像要不是引用非母语者的话，要不是非母语者撰稿，有点奇怪。


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes, it's a bit strange at first, but when I think of outbreak as the sudden start and spreading of a infectious desease in an area, then spreading of an outbreak would be the further spreading of it, then it makes sense to me.


----------



## hx1997

Yes, and that's in line with Jack's theory (about 疫情) in my other thread. Thank you.


----------



## SimonTsai

> It is known that several other coronaviruses and respiratory viruses from other virus families can be spread during the incubation period, the period during which a person is infected but has not yet developed symptoms. This was taken account of in some of the modelling exercises undertaken by colleagues recently, and was likely given the degree of *spread of the outbreak *within China. (source: Daily Mail)


現在，我們知道：好幾種其他的冠狀病毒以及引起呼吸系統相關疾病的非冠狀病毒，在潛伏期便能被傳播；所謂潛伏期，即自受感染至發病的期間。這一點，同事們最近著手建立模型時已納入考慮。事實可能確實如此：看看這疾病在中國各地*陸續爆發並擴散*的情形。


> Major H. P. Birmingham, medical inspector, Army Cuban Pacification, has made a most interesting and valuable report upon the outbreak of typhoid fever which occurred in that army. There were 65 well authenticated cases, with 2 deaths, during the period from October 1 to December 31 in the command. In summing up the result of his careful investigation as to the mode of origin and *spread of the outbreak*, Major Birmingham says: [...] (source: Report of the Surgeon General in the Army)


伯明罕少校在古巴平亂軍隊任醫事檢務員。他完成了一份報告，這份報告相當有趣，且價值連城，係針對在這支軍隊中爆發的傷寒，包含六十五個個案。這些個案都已經過審視，其中有兩起死亡；這六十五個個案發生於十月一日與十二月三十一日之間，都在那單位。在對這疾病的起源、*爆發、擴散*，仔細調查後，伯明罕少校作出總結：


hx1997 said:


> 疾病暴发的传播？暴发可以传播吗？


I guess that the outbreak of something, such as rioting, is to the spread of it as '開花' is to '遍地開花':


----------



## hx1997

SimonTsai said:


> I guess that the outbreak of something, such as rioting, is to the spread of it as '開花' is to '遍地開花'


That's an enlightening comparison to make! Thank you.


----------



## Skatinginbc

中文 "爆發" (突然而猛烈的發生) 跟英文 "outbreak" (the occurrence of disease cases in excess of normal expectancy; a sudden increase in occurrences of a disease in a particular time and place) 意思有別.


> 'It is known that several other coronaviruses and respiratory viruses from other virus families can be spread during the incubation period, the period during which a person is infected but has not yet developed symptoms.
> 
> 'This was taken account of in some of the modelling exercises undertaken by colleagues recently, and was likely given the degree of spread of the outbreak* within China*.


注意到 "within China" 沒?  "Spread of the outbreak" 可以局限在某地內, 沒有一處傳到一處 (e.g., 大陸傳到臺灣), 處處開花, 各地爆發的 connotation.


----------



## hx1997

Skatinginbc said:


> 中文 "爆發" (突然而猛烈的發生) 跟英文 "outbreak" (the occurrence of disease cases in excess of normal expectancy; a sudden increase in occurrences of a disease in a particular time and place) 意思有別.



可以解释一下吗？我没有看懂区别是什么…


----------



## Skatinginbc

當 outbreak 指的是 a *sudden appearance* or manifestation of a contagious disease (i.e., the discovery of a single case of a contagious disease new to a community) or of a disease cluster (i.e., the discovery of multiple cases linked by a common source), 可以翻成 "爆發"。"爆" 跟 "發" (發生) 都是瞬間動作, 像開燈般地突然、迅速從無變有, 從不存在變存在。然而, 當 outbreak 指的是 a *sudden increase* in the number of cases of a disease in a community or region over a given period of time, 是"流行"的概念。What is the difference between an outbreak and an epidemic? "Epidemic refers to an increase, often sudden, in the number of cases of a disease above what is normally expected in that population in that area. Outbreak carries the same definition of epidemic, but is often used for a more limited geographic area."


----------



## SimonTsai

Neither do I.

Oxford Lexico Dictionary defines an explosion as 'a sudden increase in amount or extent', e.g. the Cambrian explosion, or an explosion in property prices or sales or information technology.


Skatinginbc said:


> 可以局限在某地內, 沒有*一處**傳到**一處* [...], 處處開花, 各地爆發的 connotation.


Macmillan Dictionary states that 'if a disease spreads, or if something spreads it, it affects more people as it *is passed from* one person *to* another'. The novel coronavirus, it is believed, was first detected in *Hubei (湖北)*, and then detected in *Guangdong (廣東)*, *Beijing (北京)*, *Zhejiang (浙江)*, and many other provinces in China, and then detected abroad: Taiwan, Japan, etc.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 可以局限在某地內, 沒有一處傳到一處 (e.g., 大陸傳到臺灣), 處處開花, 各地爆發的 connotation.


可以沒有 (不是一定沒有) 一處傳一處的聯想. 譬如, 「流行性感冒正在基隆市內擴散」給我的直覺聯想是「人傳人」 (病患數增加),  不見得是「地傳地」。


SimonTsai said:


> Macmillan Dictionary states that 'if a disease spreads, or if something spreads it, it affects more people as it *is passed from* one person *to* another'.


more people (不見得是 more places)


----------



## hx1997

Skatinginbc said:


> "爆" 跟 "發" (發生) 都是瞬間動作, 像開燈般地突然、迅速從無變有, 從不存在變存在


对的，这是“爆发”给我的感觉，也是为什么我看到有些地方好像把 outbreak 当作 epidemic 一般的意思来用，会觉得奇怪。


----------

